# eliminar kernel viejos de particion boot

## gorr

hola , estoy intentando actualizar el kernel , cuando crea el archivo bzimage   me dice que no lo puede  copiar  en la particion boot por que esta llena , no hay espacio . he eliminado los kernel antiguos  manualmente , y  sigue diciendome lo mismo.  googleando no encuentro ninguna solucion.   si alguien tiene una idea de  como solucionarlo  estaria muy agradecido . muchas gracias

----------

## lexming

Buenas, dinos la salida del comando 

```
> df
```

 para ver que espacio reporta y de los siguientes 2 comandos 

```
> cd /boot

> ls -la
```

 para ver que hay en realidad en /boot.

----------

## pelelademadera

```
uname -r
```

ahi te dice el kernel que estas usando. borra todas las system map, bzimage, kernel, e initrd que no correspondan, asi como /lib/modules/***

----------

## gorr

TXANTOO gorr # df

S.ficheros     1K-bloques    Usado Disponible Uso% Montado en

rootfs          114830332 24450216   84546984  23% /

udev                10240      236      10004   3% /dev

/dev/sda3       114830332 24450216   84546984  23% /

rc-svcdir            1024       64        960   7% /lib64/rc/init.d

shm               4092624        0    4092624   0% /dev/shm

TXANTOO gorr # cd /boot

TXANTOO boot # ls -la

total 8

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 mar 19 15:28 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 mar 25 11:23 ..

TXANTOO boot # uname -r

2.6.39-gentoo

----------

## pelelademadera

si no tenes montado /boot no te va a decir cuanto libre tenes, de todas maneras, borrar lo viejo es facil:

fijate lo que postesaste; 

 *gorr wrote:*   

> TXANTOO boot # uname -r
> 
> 2.6.39-gentoo

 

hace 

```
mount /boot
```

y ahi hace un ls /boot/

de ahi, tenes la lista de archivos, podes borrar todo lo que no sea ni grub, ni correspondiente al kernel en uso. por ejemplo en mi caso:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # uname -r
> 
> 2.6.39-gentoo-pelo-x64
> 
> pelo-pc pelo # ls /boot/
> ...

 

podria borrar todo lo que arranca con System.map* initramfs* kernek*    y no sea gentoo. o sea:

 *Quote:*   

> kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-ck-pelo-x64
> 
> System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-ck-pelo-x64
> 
> initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-ck-pelo-x64

 

y ademas podes borrar lo mismo en el directorio /lib/modules/

en mi caso:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # ls /lib/modules/
> 
> 2.6.38-ck-pelo-x64  2.6.38-rc3-git2-pelo-x64  2.6.39-ck-pelo-x64  2.6.39-gentoo-pelo-x64

 

puedo borrar:

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.38-ck-pelo-x64 
> 
> 2.6.38-rc3-git2-pelo-x64 
> 
> 2.6.39-ck-pelo-x64

 

estos son directorios, por lo que tenes que borrarlos con rm -R

----------

## gorr

muchisimas gracias ,  :Smile: 

----------

